# ISO Rice Pudding



## PanchoHambre (Sep 4, 2008)

Well today I finnaly made Rice Pudding for the first time... it has been one of the items on my list for awhile that I never got around to.

I used this recipe 
Rice Pudding Recipe & Photo - Joyofbaking.com

with the following mods:
doubled batch
substituted 1 cup brown sugar for white
substituted 1/5 of milk with heavy cream
Soaked rasins in Bourbon
Added a touch of nutmeg

I also kept it on the heat for way more that the reccommended 5-10 min after adding sugar as it just did not seem thick enough... it did thicken up nicely eventually

The resuly was pretty good (ate the remains fron the pot havent tried it chilled yet)


But I have a few questions!

I meant to use a recipe with egg only realized once I got started that I printed another one and was too far in to back track.... I would think egg would make a hughe difference and give more of a custard like I wanted. Anyone have opinions. The recipes with egg alos seemed like more work though is it worth it?

I did make sure to use a recipe where the rice was cooked in milk not water (that seemed wrong) does this really make a difference. Can you make rice pudding with leftover rice

I used basic Carolina short grain white rice. Anything work better... could you use Arborio rice

I would love some ideas on how to change up the recipe or different approaches. this is not a food I grew up with at home so it is sort of a mystery to me. I really like the stuff though and would like to try a few different ways to make it.


----------



## babetoo (Sep 4, 2008)

i love the stuff. think i will make some.

babe


----------



## jkath (Sep 4, 2008)

I use this one often. Works very well with any leftover rice.

Recipes : Rockin' Rice Pudding : Food Network


----------



## Dina (Sep 4, 2008)

It looks delicious PanchoHambre.  This is my daughter's and my favorite Mexican desserts.  I make mine with evaporated milk and medium white rice.  I think I will treat myself tomorrow for some of this using the recipe you provided.  Thanks.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 4, 2008)

Pancho....Short grain rice is the only way to go...IMO!!

Have Fun!!!


----------

